
Google now highlights search results directly on webpages - kylebarron
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/4/21280115/google-search-engine-yellow-highlight-featured-snippet-anchor-text
======
perfect5th
Is this just a feature of the Chromium browser itself, or is this a proposed
standard that will (eventually) extend to other browsers?

